# SportMix Wholesomes



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Interesting new feed store line from the Earthborn and Pro Pac maker Midwestern Pet Foods.

Sportmix - Wholesomes Chicken Meal & Rice Formual


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Interesting new feed store line from the Earthborn and Pro Pac maker Midwestern Pet Foods.
> 
> Sportmix - Wholesomes Chicken Meal & Rice Formual


Looks good on paper to me...wonder what the price point will be.....


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> Looks good on paper to me...wonder what the price point will be.....


$.65lb for the Chicken, can you stand it?

no corn gluten, no pea protein...I am going to put one dog on it and try it for 3 months.

:smooch:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> $.65lb for the Chicken, can you stand it?
> 
> no corn gluten, no pea protein...I am going to put one dog on it and try it for 3 months.
> 
> :smooch:


I cannot! lol. Wow...what a price. Will you please report back to us in 3 months with your review?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> I cannot! lol. Wow...what a price. Will you please report back to us in 3 months with your review?


First, my feed store has to answer the phone, although I need some stuff like ivermectin paste so I may just run down there and wake them up.

I need a new water bucket heater too.


----------

